# Marcgravia sp. in the hobby?



## stemcellular

I'm curious what Marcgravia sp. people are keeping in their vivariums. I know M. rectiflora and M. sp. Suriname are common. What about other species?

I just received Marcgravia sp. Guatemala and Marcgravia sp. Peru. Photos below.

M. sp. Peru

















M. sp. Guatemala


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Dang Ray! Im jealous!
That SP Gautemala looks alot like M. umbellata!

I know Marcgravia umbellata is floating around as well as a white margined species.


Todd


----------



## JoshH

Wow Ray, I am jealous! Those two are awesome....I'm down to just M. rectiflora. I know someone that had M. umbellata and it looked just like your sp. Guatemala.


----------



## stemcellular

They arrived in good form so hoping I can get you some cuttings in a couple months, Josh. So other sp. in the hobby? I vaguely remember seeing or owning others years ago.


----------



## stemcellular

JoshH said:


> Wow Ray, I am jealous! Those two are awesome....I'm down to just M. rectiflora. I know someone that had M. umbellata and it looked just like your sp. Guatemala.


I also have a crazy amount of suriname if you need some.


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> I'm curious what Marcgravia sp. people are keeping in their vivariums. I know M. rectiflora and M. sp. Suriname are common. What about other species?
> 
> I just received Marcgravia sp. Guatemala and Marcgravia sp. Peru. Photos below.
> 
> M. sp. Guatemala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M. sp. Peru



Oops, sp. names should be reversed. Op is now correct.


----------



## R1ch13

Love the M. sp. Peru Ray!

Like Josh says, the M. sp. Guatemala looks identical to what is commonly sold here in the UK and Europe as M. Umbellata

Others I see commonly available are both M. Sintenisii and M. Rectiflora. Nothing much else sadly. It certainly seems you guys have an exceedingly broader variety and easier access to species that we would all love to get our mucky little hands on.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## R1ch13

Christ on a bike...

Jealous of your M. sp. Peru, I have just spotted this Climber Pothos from Central and South America which could be its doppleganger if you ask me?

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Bunsincunsin

stemcellular said:


> And a bunch of excess marcgravia


What species is this? Do you have any better photos of it?


----------



## stemcellular

That is M. sp. Suriname from ABG


----------



## Frogtofall

That sp Peru almost looks like a Rhaphidophora. So neat!


----------



## R1ch13

Frogtofall said:


> That sp Peru almost looks like a Rhaphidophora. So neat!


Not wrong Antone! 

I'd like to hear some more plant guru's opinions on this as this is a plant I would certainly like to acquire sometime.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## jckee1

I just received umbellata and sintensii from Ben's in 
Germany and I agree that your so Guatemala looks like umbellata. Sintenesii is a cool plant. The new leaves are red then fade to a salmon color then green.
Jim


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Frogtofall said:


> That sp Peru almost looks like a Rhaphidophora. So neat!


I agree. In fact I doubt it is Marcgravia, or any dicot at all. Remember, Monstera dubia was originally described as Marcgravia too.


----------



## R1ch13

I'm no expert but when I first saw the "Climber Pothos from South America" that I posted earlier in the thread, the first things that sprang to mind were Monstera and Rhaphidophora.

That being said, I am certainly no expert but Marcgravia would be the last thing I would have thought it was at first glance.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I would love to get ahold of a few cuttings of M. sintensii. I love how it looks. I have been looking for some and can't find any. 

-Josh


----------



## stemcellular

ID on this? Arrived as Marcgravia sp. but certainly not like Suriname or rectiflora based on what I have.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Man, I've been looking for M. Sinntenisii for almost two years. I didnt think any was in the states. Gotta get my hands on some of that! That M sp. peru is nice though too.


----------



## dendrothusiast

Here's an unknown from peru I got from Chuck









Really curious how it turns out when it's older. I had one with white edges on it as well but lost it after desperately trying to keep it alive for a month. I think I may have not had enough ventilation for it, but the one in the photo grew in it's place just fine so I dunno ha ha ha.


----------



## Manuran

Here's a nice unidentified one. 
Marcgravia sp. Brown
I don't know much about it other than it's pretty


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chuck is that a Marcgravia that you have or one you have seen? I like it


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Here's a nice unidentified one.
> Marcgravia sp. Brown
> I don't know much about it other than it's pretty


The color on this is insane. Where do you get these plants Chuck?


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I would love a cutting of that Marcgravia!!!!


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> Hey Chuck is that a Marcgravia that you have or one you have seen? I like it


Hey Josh,
I've been growing this one for a few years now.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Manuran said:


> Hey Josh,
> I've been growing this one for a few years now.


If you ever have a cutting you can spare let me know... I love just about every Marcgravia I have seen lol.

-Josh


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I still wish I could find some M. sentenisii cuttings here in the U.S.


----------



## miko12

Manuran said:


> Hey Josh,
> I've been growing this one for a few years now.


I like!!! I like!!! Would love to have this Mac. In my viv


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> The color on this is insane. Where do you get these plants Chuck?


Hey JB,
It's just a matter of looking and asking. There are a lot of fantastic stuff tucked away in people's growing areas all over. A lot of people ask me, but sadly there is no great rare plant nursery somewhere (at least not anymore). The majority of the time it's piecemeal and it takes a lot of time and effort to find things. And you strike out or get put on a waiting list more often than not. But it's rewarding too. I think once you build up a small collection of nice things than it gets easier to acquire things in trade. Lastly, I think the longer you are in a hobby, then the more friends you make and the more you run across things. So no real trick, just persistence and patience.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chuck does that one stay small? The leaves look small in the pic. I love how it's edges are lined in green.

-Josh


----------



## dendrothusiast

Manuran said:


> Here's a nice unidentified one.
> Marcgravia sp. Brown
> I don't know much about it other than it's pretty


Whoa that is an epic one. You should name it the copper marc Chuck.


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> Hey Chuck does that one stay small? The leaves look small in the pic. I love how it's edges are lined in green.
> 
> -Josh


Hi Josh, 
I'm sure it must mature, but it stays in the juvenile state for me. The largest leaves are about 1/2"
Harder to see, but the veining is green too, and then the brown...I mean copper tips to the leaf as well.


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Hey JB,
> It's just a matter of looking and asking. There are a lot of fantastic stuff tucked away in people's growing areas all over. A lot of people ask me, but sadly there is no great rare plant nursery somewhere (at least not anymore). The majority of the time it's piecemeal and it takes a lot of time and effort to find things. And you strike out or get put on a waiting list more often than not. But it's rewarding too. I think once you build up a small collection of nice things than it gets easier to acquire things in trade. Lastly, I think the longer you are in a hobby, then the more friends you make and the more you run across things. So no real trick, just persistence and patience.


All so very true. I've been at this well over 15 years and have had some ridiculous plants over the years. It's just everything you post I've either never actually seen photos of or never heard of!!! I'm starting to think that my antisocial habits are catching up to me. I need to get out more. 

Well, put me on a list for this one for sure if you decide to grow some out someday in the near future ; )


----------



## JoshH

That brown Marcgravia is the coolest thing I've seen all year.


----------



## stemcellular

I echo both comments, nice plant Chuck!


----------



## Pumilo

Very cool Chuck!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

WOW!
Chuck I echo Josh Heaths comment!

That Marcgravia SP Brown is awesome looking!!!



Todd


----------



## hydrophyte

Here's that brown one quoted again.

No kidding this is a really cool little plant.



Manuran said:


>


----------



## skanderson

wow i want that. very cool looking plant.


----------



## Frogtofall

I vote Chuck isn't allowed to post any more pictures unless he has enough to share with everyone!

Sigh... I can't wait to get back to Florida and growing plants again! This is too hard. Haha!


----------



## jckee1

Very cool, any idea where it comes from?
Jim


----------



## Manuran

Glad to hear a lot of people like it. I thought it was special.

Jim,
No idea, which country this one is from. I'll try asking again. 

Antone, bummers! I had a couple of other nice ones to post, but I'll refrain... haha


----------



## stemcellular

Frogtofall said:


> I vote Chuck isn't allowed to post any more pictures unless he has enough to share with everyone!
> 
> Sigh... I can't wait to get back to Florida and growing plants again! This is too hard. Haha!


As the OP, I override your vote! Post away Chuck, I even have my drool rag ready!


----------



## Frogtofall

Haha. Too funny.


----------



## fieldnstream

This may be the same as one of the ones Ray posted...via ABG:


----------



## Manuran

Okay, since Ray says it's okay  here's a nice unidentified white seamed Marcgravia from Colombia.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Hey Chuck what's the growth rate of the white lined one and the brown vs say M. rectiflora? I'm getting decent growth out of my rectiflora once it adapted to the viv.

-Josh


----------



## stemcellular

Very nice, Chuck. Are you growing these in a Vivarium?


----------



## andersonii85

Manuran said:


> Okay, since Ray says it's okay  here's a nice unidentified white seamed Marcgravia from Colombia.


I think it's way too ugly to fit in with your collection of plants. You should send it to me, it'll fit in nicely here


----------



## Manuran

JoshsDragonz said:


> Hey Chuck what's the growth rate of the white lined one and the brown vs say M. rectiflora? I'm getting decent growth out of my rectiflora once it adapted to the viv.
> 
> -Josh


Hi Josh,
M. rectiflora grows quicker than both of these in my experience. The few people that I've sent the white one to have mentioned either that it grows "steady" or it doesn't grow. For me it grows at maybe a quarter of the speed as rectiflora. It also took years of waiting to get my original piece.

The brown one I've only sent it to one person and while I would say it grows at about the same rate as the white seamed one, he says that it grows quicker for him. I'm convinced that he's a big fat liar!  The thing about the brown one is that it readily stays a small leaved (juvenile) plant, so a plant with a lot of leaves could fit in a very small area.


----------



## Manuran

stemcellular said:


> Very nice, Chuck. Are you growing these in a Vivarium?


I just started adding this plant into some tanks. Up until now I've been safe-guarding it in plant only tanks/containers


----------



## Manuran

andersonii85 said:


> I think it's way too ugly to fit in with your collection of plants. You should send it to me, it'll fit in nicely here


I love ugly plants! haha


----------



## jckee1

Rectiflora seems to grow faster for me than the others although I'm noticing different growth habits as well. Umbellata leaves are packed closer together and on a whole seem to have smaller leaves. Sintenisii grows in a similar way to rectiflora but a little slower at least for now. Sorry guys, I wish I could send a couple pics but I am very computer challenged. 
Jim


----------



## wesleybrouwer

I believe the lower one i've bought as a pothos species.

Here i have 4 types of Marcgravia.
Marcgravia rektifolia, sintenisii, umbellata and 1 bought as CR spec.


----------



## JimO

The only species I've managed to get is rectiflora, but I always have my eyes open for any other varieties.


----------



## stemcellular

What do you think, M. rectiflora?


----------



## TheCoop

I think its simply beautiful..


----------



## JoshsDragonz

That's awesome! It looks like M. rectiflora to me. The new growth is more angular, which fits rectiflora.

-Josh


----------



## jckee1

Wow, very cool.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Does rectifolia actually grow that large of leaves? It appears those leaves are at least an inch and a half long. Beautiful plant either way. Makes me want M. Sinntenissii even more.


----------



## Pumilo

pdfCrazy said:


> Does rectifolia actually grow that large of leaves? It appears those leaves are at least an inch and a half long. Beautiful plant either way. Makes me want M. Sinntenissii even more.


Yes. Here is a single M. rectifolia leaf.


----------



## Manuran

Actually in all of the photos with the Marcgravias showing shingling growth, you are looking at the juvenile form. Upon maturity the plant takes on a much larger semi-pendant growth form with leaves several times larger. The leaves in the juvenile form can vary a bit in size dependent on a variety of factors.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I just found some pics of M. rectiflora and M. umbellata in their mature form and the do look very different in the pendant form.

-Josh


----------



## JoshH

Here's some adult foliage of M. rectiflora.


----------



## pdfCrazy

Wow, thats quite a difference. I think I like the juvenile stage much more.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I agree that I like the juvenile forms of Marcgravia better.. at least for vivariums anyways. I think it would be cool to have a greenhouse with some mature foliage growing up a support post.


Josh, what is that plant to the upper right of the Marcravia? Some sort of Melastome?



Todd


----------



## TerraFerma

This is very interesting. How long can one expect the Marcgravia to maintain it's juvenile form in a viv? It it dependent on viv size, kind of like a fish in an aquarium? 



JoshH said:


> Here's some adult foliage of M. rectiflora.


----------



## roxrgneiss

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Josh, what is that plant to the upper right of the Marcravia? Some sort of Melastome?


I believe that is a Peperomia, though I can't recall the species - it grew well when I had some in a terrarium previously.




TerraFerma said:


> This is very interesting. How long can one expect the Marcgravia to maintain it's juvenile form in a viv? It it dependent on viv size, kind of like a fish in an aquarium?


Though it is probably possible, I think it would be difficult to mature Marcgravia from its juvenile form in a frog tank. The plant needs a mount to grow upon and perhaps the right combination of age and high lighting to produce mature foliage. The tank size might also be a factor. I once purchased a mature specimen of M. rectiflora that had matured on a 12" mount, however, the plant had been grown in a greenhouse. Shingling Monsteras, some Philodendrons, and a few other Aroids grown in terrariums similarly grow larger and/or exhibit a different growth habit at maturity, but that isn't often seen with terrarium culture. 


Mike


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

roxrgneiss said:


> I believe that is a Peperomia, though I can't recall the species - it grew well when I had some in a terrarium previously.


I talked to Josh, it is Peperomia maypurensis. I found this one to be extremely slow growing and I think it liked it a little drier than some Peps.




Todd


----------



## Spaff

If a cutting was taken from a vine with mature foliage, would it continue to produce mature foliage, or would it revert back to the juvenile stage?


----------



## pdfCrazy

I was wondering the same thing. I would think it would continue in adult form


----------



## stemcellular

I have had mature growth that has been cut and used in another setup to start new juvenile growth


----------



## roxrgneiss

Yeah, I've seen mature foliage revert to juvenile in a tank, but not the other way around.


----------



## pdfCrazy

So its a function of enviromental factors much more so than just the plant maturing.


----------



## Spaff

I'm not so sure it isn't something hormonal within the plant that causes it to revert back to the juvenile stage. A cutting would have to be signaled to grow new roots, so that or some other signal may also "tell" the plant it isn't mature enough for mature foliage.

I'd imagine a cutting placed in a viv, and a same-sized cutting grown in a hanging basket, where it could grow pendantly, would revert to juvenile foliage at least for a while...might be a cool experiment.


----------



## stemcellular

Happened upon BJs secret Marcgravia stash today.... Picked up Marcgravia sp. Puerto Rico.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Post some pics Ray


----------



## Manuran

Still waiting to see Marcgravia sp. Puerto Rico.... haha

Anyway, I got this one a few weeks back. Don't know much about it other than it being from Ecuador. The juvenile is distinctive in that it has round leaves.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Thats very cool looking Chuck. It will be very interesting to see what it matures into down the road.

Do you have any updates on the other cool brown/red species you post a while back? 


Todd


----------



## JoshH

stemcellular said:


> Happened upon BJs secret Marcgravia stash today.... Picked up Marcgravia sp. Puerto Rico.


Thanks for sharing the amazing pics! ;-) Is this the one with kinda serrated leaves?


----------



## jckee1

Seems there are a couple Marcgravias with serrated leaves. Chucks beautiful coppery leaved Marc has serrated leaves if I remember correctly. 
Jim


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> I'm curious what Marcgravia sp. people are keeping in their vivariums. I know M. rectiflora and M. sp. Suriname are common. What about other species?
> 
> I just received Marcgravia sp. Guatemala and Marcgravia sp. Peru. Photos below.
> 
> M. sp. Peru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M. sp. Guatemala


So far, so good


----------



## stemcellular

Growing on glass


----------



## jckee1

Very nice Ray,
I'm noticing my umbellata are growing fine on branches in the tanks but don't grow quite as well as others on tree fern bark. Actually growing into it and back out again sort of messing the leaves up a bit. I haven't had this problem with other species.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

No fair ... I just wish I had some M. umbellata.


----------



## pdfCrazy

JoshsDragonz said:


> No fair ... I just wish I had some M. umbellata.


You and me both..........


----------



## Trickishleaf

Edit: Looks like Manuran posted it on page 5. Still, it is very rare it seems. I figured some one might want to snatch it up.

I don't remember seeing this Marcgravia in this thread
Marcgravia Species White Seam from Colombia RARE Terrarium Plant Last Piece | eBay

5hours left on the auction if anyone has the moneys... =)


----------



## markpulawski

I'm guessing that seller must be Chuck since they are using his photos, that's a plant I have been looking for a long time, OK so here goes, my first $100 plant bid.

ps thanks for the heads up


----------



## markpulawski

Lord I just dropped out at $130, somebody wants that plant bad.


----------



## SilverLynx

I have been watching that plant/vine as well. There were no bids the first time around. My guess is that it will go over $150. I would bid, just don't know if it is worth that much, although it is SUPER rare!!!!

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## Spaff

The first piece that sold earlier this year went for right around $200. The last hour of that auction was like a bidding frenzy.


----------



## SilverLynx

That happens with rare items. 

Thanks,
Lane, aka, SilverLynx


----------



## whitethumb

i have umbellata, i love this shingler


----------



## andersonii85

markpulawski said:


> Lord I just dropped out at $130, somebody wants that plant bad.


At that price the plant better give you a backrub anyway. Don't take it as a loss.


----------



## TerraFerma

This looks like my umby....which I paid far, far less money for


----------



## Trickishleaf

Glad someone was interested! I thought it might be Chuck 's auction.
I hope someone on the board ended up with it.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markpulawski

I went up to about $170 (damn couldn't stop thinking about it) and someone's number just kept bumping, I hated to run somebody up like that but oh well they got one of the neater plants in the hobby and Charles can buy some of that expensive Hawaiian milk.


----------



## stu&shaz

Mark I have to say I'm bewildered by this,we talked on margravia recently and you mentioned they were scarce and pricey, over there, what an eye opener!!

Thanks for an enlightening thread,especially Ray and Chuck,some stunning plants here,I must do some digging to see what can be found over here.
Inspiring some of the most attractive plants to my eye for a viv, 

much thanks

Stu


PS I best do some more proporgating as well


----------



## Sammie

stu&shaz said:


> Mark I have to say I'm bewildered by this,we talked on margravia recently and you mentioned they were scarce and pricey, over there, what an eye opener!!


Yea, maybe I should buy a ticket and fly over there. It would be worth it just to see the custom guys faces when they lift up my shirt and find 30' of Marcgravia wrapped around my torso


----------



## phelsumaman

The white seamed marcgravia on this thread is amazing, however the price this package went for is out of my price range. I hope someone is very happy 

Ben


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Azurel

I got this one this past weekend Marcgravia sintenisii....huge plant multiple shoots.


----------



## JoshsDragonz

I love my sintenisii and umbellata!


----------



## TerraFerma

Sintensii is my favorite plant right now. Love the varying brown on the growth tips


----------



## pdfCrazy

Marcgravia sp. Round leaf



What it looked like when we got it a couple months ago



Marcgravia umbellata (now chopped into pieces and placed in seperate vivs, all showing new growth.



Marcgravia Sinntenisii


----------



## Sammie

What do you guys think, is this a _Marcgravia_?


I bought it as _Marcgravia sp._ Peru but I'm not sure that the genus is correct. If it is it looks like mature foliage and I thought that all Marcgravias reverted back to juvenile form once you cut them. 

Anyway, any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## this_is_someone

That is not Marcgravia... the mature foliage is different yet it still maintains similar venation and general design


----------



## TheCoop

Guaranteed not a Marcgravia Sp.


----------



## TheCoop

Gotta love this genus.


----------

